# Community tag line...



## Andy R (Mar 20, 2005)

I think we should have a little tag line that we use under our name at the top. It could be any from:

Discuss recipes, cooking techniques and more...
The friendliest cooking community online!
The Friendly Cooking Comunity
See what this community has cooking!
I think it should be short and sweet (6-8 words max), tell something about our community and catchy...

So all you creative members, post your ideas. Well take the submissions and let everyone vote!

*Vote for all your favorites and we will then take the top 3 and have a vote for the single winner.*​​​

*Note to administrators, please edit ths poll to add new submissions...*​


----------



## GB (Mar 20, 2005)

Discusscooking.com
Stuff your face and your mind


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 20, 2005)

LOL! I like that, GB!


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 20, 2005)

Andy R said:
			
		

> I think we should have a little tag line that we use under our name at the top. It could be any from:
> Discuss recipes, cooking techniques and more...
> 
> The friendliest cooking community online!
> ...


 
like that one, or how about 

Chefs On Line, Etal
Culinary Link
The Virtual Kitchen
Reality Chefs (or is the plural cheves???)
It's In The Pot
Everything You Wanted To Know About Cooking
NEWS of Cooking Intl.
WWW Kitchen


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Mar 20, 2005)

Friendly folks, good food and more!


----------



## choclatechef (Mar 20, 2005)

I like "Virtual Kitchen"


----------



## Andy R (Mar 20, 2005)

Don't forget you can vote for more then one "tag line" this rond.  Then we will have the final 3 in another vote after that.  You can also change your vote later once more submissions are in...


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 21, 2005)

choclatechef said:
			
		

> I like "Virtual Kitchen"


 
thanks choclatechef


----------



## choclatechef (Mar 21, 2005)

You are welcome Norge!


----------



## Andy R (Mar 21, 2005)

I know some of the rest of you must have some good ideas.  Post your idea for a tag line here so we can add it to the list above.


----------



## momcooks (Mar 21, 2005)

Gee do we get to vote every day?


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 22, 2005)

I'm just brainstorming here so don't throw rotten tomatoes LOL  Someone might read one of these and come up with the perfect thing.

There's always room for one more at our table

_Some call it a cooking forum...we call it home_ 


(I can't think right now - too tired)


----------



## GB (Mar 22, 2005)

I really like those Kitchenelf. Especially Some call it a cooking forum...we call it home. I added those into the poll


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 22, 2005)

Discover Food. Discuss Life.

OR

Find Recipes. Find Friends.


----------



## GB (Mar 22, 2005)

Good ones DS! I added those to the poll.


----------



## crewsk (Mar 22, 2005)

Discuss Cooking, Where Foodies Become Friends

OK, my creative side is on vacation but I thought I'd at least give it a shot!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 22, 2005)

going with sushi's idea, "find recipes, make friends", with a mirror image at the bottom of it saying "make recipes, find friends"...


----------



## mudbug (Mar 22, 2005)

I like a lot of these - hard to select just one.  Here's a couple more:

What's On Your Plate Today?

Coffee's On, Pull Up A Chair.

A Jug Of Wine, A Loaf of Bread, and Thousands of Friends.


----------



## GB (Mar 22, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> hard to select just one.


And you just made it harder  
I have added these great suggestions.


----------



## jkath (Mar 22, 2005)

Come join our family

We set a place for you at the table~

All cooking & no clean up!




(and before you read this, know that I am being sarcastic!)

DISCUSS COOKING......
          .........always on the hunt for Deadly Sushi's perfect woman........


----------



## GB (Mar 22, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> (and before you read this, know that I am being sarcastic!)
> 
> DISCUSS COOKING......
> .........always on the hunt for Deadly Sushi's perfect woman........


LOL


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey I only voted for one entry.... I didnt know you could vote for MORE than one. Crap.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 23, 2005)

> DISCUSS COOKING......
> .........always on the hunt for Deadly Sushi's perfect woman........




LOL!!!!!! Very funny!!!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 23, 2005)

I just noticed, three way tie: Polished Topaz, GB and me. We could put them all together and it would be:

Virtual Kitchen with friendly folks and good food, where you can stuff your face and mind.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 23, 2005)

lol norge - I kind of like that!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aussie girl (Mar 24, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> _Some call it a cooking forum...we call it home_


 
I really like that one, kitchenelf

or possibly

NOW you're cooking


----------



## Heat (Mar 27, 2005)

*heres an Idea!*

Discuss Cooking, where the food is hot and so are the topics!!


----------



## GB (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi Everyone. Thank you for submitting all your great suggestions and for voting. This poll is now closed and we have started the second round. I have posted a new message in this forum and made it a sticky thread so it will be the first thread you see in the Community Announcements forum. Round 2 will last 3 days so get your vote in now. The final round will start once that poll closes.


----------

